# Solved: Email button on keyboard



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear Friends,

Since I purchased my P.C. about for years ago, when I need to access my Email programme (Outlook Express 6) I merely had to press the "mail button" on my Logitech keyboard and the software opened automatically. On my system I have Microsoft Office 2000 Professional which includes Outlook 2000 and this has been installed for those four years. For some strange reason this week when I press the "mail button" Outlook 2000 now  opens and not Outlook Express, which I much prefer to use.

I have Windows XP Home Edition with S.P.2, all Windows Updates downloaded except Internet Explorer 7, Spyblaster, Adaware, Spybot, Windows Defender all kept up to date and used regularly. 

It is only a minor annoyance as I have put a shortcut on the Desktop to open Outlook Express, but I wondered whether any kind person knows how to make it open on the "mail button" instead of Outlook 2000.

Thank you,

Red Cloud


----------



## jvik2 (Sep 3, 2006)

You Can Try This,go To My Computer Open It Up .then To Program Folder Look For The Logitech Folder Open That Up ,look For The Configuration File .open That Up Then You Can Modify Your Key Board E- Mail Hopr It Works For Ya


----------



## tinkthelizard (Apr 24, 2006)

The specifics will vary beased on the manufacturer of your keyboard, but it's likely that all you need do is fire up Control Panel and double click on the keyboard item. In there there should be options that will let you configure the special buttons on your keyboard, including the EMail button.

To hook up Outlook Express as the mail client for that button, you would specify msimn.exe. You'll probably need the full path, which is typically c:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe


----------



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear jvik2 and tinkthelizard,

Thank you both very much indeed for your replies and perhaps you will forgive me for giving a joint reply.

Using the "search" procedure on my Start Menu I cannot find a Logitech Folder on my computer. On Control Panel there is a folder called "Keyboard" and when I clicked on this it had two tabs one headed "Speed" and the other "Hardware", but neither of these gave any options to configure the button.

At the bottom of the Hardware tab there was a button called "Properties", but when I clicked on this it merely said that the device was working properly and that if you were still having problems refer to the troubleshooting guide, which itself did not appear to offer any assistance with the problem.

Thank you both for your time.

Red Cloud


----------



## jvik2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Did A Disk Come With Your Keyboard?


----------



## tinkthelizard (Apr 24, 2006)

Could you possibly tell us the model number of the keyboard?


----------



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear jvik2 and tinkthelizard,

Thank you both for your kind replies. First of all I perhaps should mention that I am a retired person and not very technically minded !! I purchased my P.C. from a local computer store who built it for me and installed it in my home, all I had to do was switch it on !!

The answer to your queries are as follows :-

1. Yes, the computer store gave me a Logitech Installation C.D. which has the title "itouch 1.6"

2. On the back of the keyboard it has the letters M/N which I assume stand for Model Number. The numbers following these letters are: Y-SG13 RT7R11V:58TWUK.
Underneath those details there is also a serial number.

Thank you both for your time.

Red Cloud


----------



## jvik2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Red Cloud, No Problem Thats What We Try To Do Here, I Even Get On For My Puter Problems, Try This Know, You Got The Same Keyboard I Got, Go To My Computer, Left Click On It To Open It Up,left Click On Local Disk C ,go To Program Files, Left Click On Program Files, Scroll Down On Program File Till Ya See A Logitech, Or Itouch, Click On That To Open It Up. It Should Say I Touch Configuration Application, You Should See A Panel That Says Home, E-mail. Ect. Click On The E Mail Hit The Modify Button Look For What Ya Want,then Hit Ok Let Us Know If It Works Ok Hope It Works For Ya


----------



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear jvik2,

Thanks again for your kind help.

In my Programs Folder there are fifty six files, but none of them refer to Logitech or Itouch. By pointing the cursor at them it gives further details and I have checked every one but none makes any reference to the keyboard. I have also used the "Search" facility on the Start menu and this revealed no files or folders with the names Logitech or Itouch.

Best Wishes,

Red Cloud


----------



## jvik2 (Sep 3, 2006)

When You Set Up The Keyboard Did You Use The Disk?


----------



## tinkthelizard (Apr 24, 2006)

Give http://www.activewin.com/reviews/hardware/keyboards/logitech/cordlessopt/drivers.shtml
a try.... it has drivers for itouch keyboards and explains about configuring them.


----------



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear jvik2,

Thanks for you reply.

As I mentioned the PC was built and installed by a local computer company, I did absolutely nothing other than switch it on and start using it !!

Best Wishes,

Red Cloud


----------



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear tinkthelizard,

Thanks for your reply.

I have visited the link you mentioned and have printed off the information. With my limited experience I am out of my depth with what I have read. However, one of my friends is a Systems Analyst who is quite knowledgeable with computers and I am going to ask him for help !

Best Wishes,

Keith


----------



## jvik2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Good Luck , Sorry We Couldn't Help Ya. Let Us Know How It Turns Out Ok


----------



## RED CLOUD (Oct 16, 2004)

Dear jvik2 and tinkthelizard,

My neighbour has paid a visit and I am pleased to say the problem has been solved.

He went :- Control Panel / Internet Options / Programs Tab / Set Outlook Express as the default Email program / O.K. / Apply.

He thinks that last week I probably clicked "Yes" on a pop up without properly reading it, which changed the default !!

Thanks to both of you for your help.

Best Wishes,

Red Cloud


----------



## tinkthelizard (Apr 24, 2006)

I cant beleive it was that simple. lol That the only reason it had changed would be the default box for outlook had popped up. Why don't the simple soloutions ever spring to mind anymore? lol
glad you got it sorted, cheers


----------

